# Good scheduling software



## Tonym123 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello there , I am quite new to painttalk but been trolling the forums for a few years now, leaking in the shadows lol, I run a small commerical buisness, we are badly in need of a easy to use scheduling software program, something that can be updated in the cloud as well, and that other users can add to and update, we just want something simple and don't need this program to do a hundred other things like payroll, accounting, bill management etc,... Just a high value scheduling software, any suggestions guys ?


----------



## sjackson (Mar 10, 2014)

Tonym123 said:


> Hello there , I am quite new to painttalk but been trolling the forums for a few years now, leaking in the shadows lol, I run a small commerical buisness, we are badly in need of a easy to use scheduling software program, something that can be updated in the cloud as well, and that other users can add to and update, we just want something simple and don't need this program to do a hundred other things like payroll, accounting, bill management etc,... Just a high value scheduling software, any suggestions guys ?


You could try HIVE. I haven't used it myself so unfortunately I can't give a review of it. They do estimates, invoices, scheduling and timecards. I know you are simply looking for scheduling software but I thought I'd throw it out there as an idea.

Cheers! 

Their site is: http://gohive.com


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Cork may be too much as well

BusyBusy might be worth looking at.


----------



## tigerwash (Sep 24, 2014)

Insightly is good and, best of all, free!!


----------



## PDBPull (Nov 13, 2014)

Why not just use Google Calendar? You can set who revises it, multiple people can edit it in real time and it's free and accessible.


----------



## tjdrake (Mar 31, 2011)

I've tried several of these out and though the process game across https://www.smartapp.com/gantterforgoogledrive/start.html, it's very easy to use and it's FREE! 

There is a small learning curve, but once you learn all the short cuts it pretty handy. The key to this program is taking a min to learn how to use it! You might be glad you did.

Interior Painters Jacksonville FL


----------



## paintingpro616 (Nov 14, 2014)

have you tried shiftplanning? seems to work well, I haven't tried it so not too sure if it would work. to be honest, i really love google calendars... i mean it's free!


----------

